# Review Sony Ericsson k508i



## Akshay (May 21, 2005)

Review for se k508i:

Pros:
Gud camera
Can play mp3, wav, mp4 etc
Upto date gprs functions like history, bookmarks, cache, etc
Java games are fast enough
Number keys can be used as shortcut for accessing the menu instead of relying on the joystick everytime
The gif files work better on k508i than on 6600
Almost everything can be downloaded via IR
Keypad is better than k500i

Cons:
.wav files cannot be set as ringtone
.pmr files dont work
Limited memory - inbuilt games cannot be deleted unless some sw is used
No Blue tooth
Battery life is v.bad (I have to recharge it everyday with avg.use of 30min.talktime, 20min gaming, 10min gprs)
Problem while pressing 0 key because of QUICK SHARE sticker

Verdict
Very good phone for rs.9000


----------



## King_Niral (May 22, 2005)

NICE REVIEW !!!!


----------



## rollcage (May 22, 2005)

Yes its a good phone,

with a 1.3 mega pixel camera

its a value for money phone


----------



## rohanbee (May 23, 2005)

Well since you own the phone. I think you could do better with your review. This is just listing the features.

example when you say Good Camera?? what  do you mean what are the mega pxels involved what is the resolution etc etc.


----------



## cvvikram (May 25, 2005)

Quote the price also along with if pictures any captured to check its quality...Is it better than K300i???


----------



## aadipa (May 25, 2005)

K508i = K500i in diff covers

Only diff in K300i and K500i is screen size 

K500i/K508i are 128x160 while K300i is 128x128

Also camera of K500i/K508i is not 1.3 mega but a VGA only, but it is still better than most other camera phones at that price which are just 320x240.  (VGA = 640x480)

Camera photos with higher resolution than 128x160 will look bad on screen compared to nokia phones, but when transfered to PC, they are actually better than many other phones. This is due to bad resizing of larger images (not using smooth scaling) on screen.

Processor is quite fast. 3D games look so good, so smooth.

Overall: very good video camera phone at given price, and a full 3D support too. lacks bluetooth, FM radio, flash and expandable memory, but u cannt get everything at that price .


----------



## Akshay (May 25, 2005)

*gud camera...*

k508i supports foll. image sizes: 1280*960, 640*480, 320*240, 160*120 and in camera mode: 176*144 & 128*96. Video clips cannot be more than 10 secs long. The built in video is of excellant quality. But when doing it on ur own, if ur hand moves a little faster, the recording gets blurred

The image editor is excellant and u can add effects, frames, cliparts, etc. and there are options like pen, rectangle, text, line, ellipse, color pallette, color picker....etc


----------



## aadipa (May 25, 2005)

Akshay said:
			
		

> k508i supports foll. image sizes: 1280*960, 640*480, 320*240, 160*120 and in camera mode: 176*144 & 128*96. Video clips cannot be more than 10 secs long.



The camera can take images only upto 640x480. 
The extended resolution 1280x960 is just scaled version of ur 640x48- image so that it will fit the large screens. Actually that makes the image blure.

About video recording limit, there is setting in phone so that you can record till the memory gets full. The 10 sec limit is by default turned on coz larger videos are difficult to send using MMS.


----------

